# Help with multi zone set-up



## bmoffitt220 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am building a new house and will be wiring for a 5.1 system in my family room and 3 other zones. A set of speakers in the patio, dining room, and master bedroom. I need some advice on the most economical way to set this up. My receiver will have a seperate "zone 2" output. 

Can I use a speaker switch? Such as Niles SSVC-6 at Crutchfield (I cannot post a link because I do not have 5 posts with the forum)

Or do I need to get an amplifier with multi zone capabalities? Such as Dayton Audio MA1240a Multi-Zone 12 Channel Amplifier at Parts-Express

Any advice on products would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

Just a quick question to help understand what you want to do - by "separate zone 2 output" do you mean the ability to (as an example) watch a movie in the family room and listen to music in the other 3 zones at the same time?


----------



## bmoffitt220 (Feb 24, 2012)

What I am trying to do is have different zones throughout the house to listen to music from one receiver. I want the capability of running 1 zone at a time. I just do not know if I need an amp plus my receiver or if I can just use my receiver and a speaker switch/selector.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d suggest separate amplification for the second zone. The Dayton amp you mentioned looked nice, but how do you intend to remotely-control the volume levels in the various rooms / areas?

Probably the most economical way to accomplish what you want will be something from Home Theater Direct.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

What is your main audio receiver ? If it has a Zone2 output/amp channel (most 7.1 AVR's do) then all you will need is the Niles. That being said a speaker selector does not offer the convenience of changing the volume from the particular room your in though it is an inexpensive way to go. In many of the houses I pre-wire. I setup an analog volume control in each room/zone. This is also inexpensive and offers the convenience of in room volume control. If your receiver does not have a Zone2 output you will need a 2nd amp like the one you mentioned but this does require a speaker impedance matching setup , which can be the speaker selector or the analog volume controls I mentioned all wired to the Z2 amp...If it were me I would invest in a AVR with Zone 2 capability so you can listen to a different source in zone2 rooms....IF you want alot more flexiblity look into a multiroom system like NuVo NV-A4DS-DC Simplese Audio Distribution System or Russound CA4 Multizone Controller Amplifier System/Kit, Both of these options can allow a different source in every room, but require a CAT5 to each keypad....Ive installed the NUVO systems and they are easy to setup provided you have the wiring in place...my suggestion / wire a 16/4 speaker wire AND a CAT5 to every zone keypad..reason / you can always upgrade to a source controller keypad if you want to....


----------

